# 2006 660 Grizzly jetting question



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Snorkeled 660 with rad kit. Everything else is stock. I can tell bike needs to be re jetted BAD! I am in NC so pretty much sea level. What recommendation do y'all have for main jet sizes? I hear some people having 4 positions on the needle, mine only has three? Should I order the jet kit or just get 2 or three different main jets? Last ?, do I need to change my pilot or keep it the same? 

I want to order these tomorrow so any good info asap would be great, thanks!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll need to go down on your main jet. The notches on the needle isn't going to give you what you need. I'd just buy a jet kit so you'll have everything you need.


----------

